# Garage refit



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Well since joining this website at the start of the month I have bought a new power washer, spent a chunk of money on new waxes, polishes, buckets and mitts and now it has finally kicked my butt into gear to refit my garage out!

Its been something I have been meaning to do for years but it was always the last thing on the list.

I dont really have a proper photo of what it looked like but managed to dig this one out of the archives when I was building greenhouse sections in there! It was basically a couple of old kitchen units, some scrappy work benches, an old bookcase and plain concrete floor with a few mats down.










Work started at the weekend with emptying the entire garage out into a combination of conservatory, kitchen and hallway! Then ripping out all the old units and skipping them.










It goes without saying the pressure is on to get it finished and get this emptied!

Next up was to clean and paint the garage floor and walls. Walls were a mix of brick and concrete blocks so were a nightmare to paint! I was going to paint the floor a nice red but then figured my garage would be red and white and thats too Sunderland for my Newcastle tastes, so decided on grey instead 

First photo is of the top end were the old units where.



















After two coats of floor paint and some drying time it was time to start the units and benching. There is going to be a full height unit on the left and the rest will be a standard workbench height with space underneath for our tumble dryer (which there was space in the house for that!).

First stage


















Hopefully going to finish the frame work, bench and possibly some shelving in the next day or two. I will post more pics when I can 

Cheers for looking and would anyone else agree that being on here gives you way to many ideas!!?? :thumb:


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Good start mate.



id_doug said:


> would anyone else agree that being on here gives you way to many ideas!!?? :thumb:


Yep :lol:


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol Yep!! I would, I am getting a new house in Jul, cant wait to set about the garage and turn it into my man cave. Baby also due in Aug too, which one will take priority.....


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

GrahamKendall said:


> Lol Yep!! I would, I am getting a new house in Jul, cant wait to set about the garage and turn it into my man cave. Baby also due in Aug too, which one will take priority.....


Well I'll take it as your having a baby you have a better half and because of that I bet the garage ends up on the back burner


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

god this forum nearly made me buy a house (19 on low income) just so i could do up the garage! ive settled for insulating and sheeting 2 of the 3 sheds and turning one of them into a mini spray booth and the un-insulated one into a storage space (other insulated shed is 14x12feet and is a summer house)

Subscribed

VeeDub


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

VeeDubEuro said:


> god this forum nearly made me buy a house (19 on low income) just so i could do up the garage! ive settled for insulating and sheeting 2 of the 3 sheds and turning one of them into a mini spray booth and the un-insulated one into a storage space (other insulated shed is 14x12feet and is a summer house)
> 
> Subscribed
> 
> VeeDub


Sounds like you made the very best of what you have, which is what I am trying to do. I just hope it turns out as good as I am thinking.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Done a bit more work today, pictures below.

Framework completed









Workbench installed









Side panels installed









That's about it for today. Framework still to be painted White and some wall mounted shelving to be installed on the back wall above the workbench.

Cheers


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

looking great mate- if you dont mind me asking- do you have joinery experience? all those joints look spot on 

VeeDub AKA Scot


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

VeeDubEuro said:


> looking great mate- if you dont mind me asking- do you have joinery experience? all those joints look spot on
> 
> VeeDub AKA Scot


Cheers there, much appreciated. No, Joinery experience as such, just watched loads of tv programs over the years, read plenty on the Internet and planned it out many times in my head. Done a few smaller jobs before but nothing on this scale


----------



## vxrsteve (Dec 30, 2010)

spot on job there buddy credit where its due !!!


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

puts my workroom to shame, I dont yet run to a garage!


----------



## Bunji81 (Apr 28, 2010)

Any more updates then??


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Bunji81 said:


> Any more updates then??


Not yet, funds ran out for the month. Still got the main wall shelving to do and the frame work to paint. Needing a bit of electrical work done too. Pay day can't come soon enough!! :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking great so far mate, quite like the finish of that worktop.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Brian. said:


> Looking great so far mate, quite like the finish of that worktop.


Cheers. The worktop is a bogo standard kitchen worktop. I doubt I'll be doing anything too heavy in there so figured that would be ideal for me. It looks neat and tidy and only cost about £60 too, which is a bonus :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

brilliant work so far


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually forgot I had this picture on my phone from a few days after the main build. I had to get some stuff put back into the garage so nothing is in its final place yet as the shelves are to go up and the frame work still needs painting. I had bought some pre-made shelves but built one and decided I hated it so took the others back. I am now going to make some custom ones when I get paid. I should of known better but thought they would do.


----------



## k333ebs (Sep 22, 2006)

looks very tidy mate...

wish i had a man cave


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

k333ebs said:


> looks very tidy mate...
> 
> wish i had a man cave


I'm with you dude! I'm in an upstairs flat, parking on the street with no yard!

FML!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So you dont put your car in your garage I take it?

The idea's I get from this place are to some how one day find a garage thats big enough for a car with space to work on it lol.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I used to park my old Clio in there but since I bought my Audi it was full of crap. When I emptied it out to redo it I tried to see if it would fit and it did (just). However with the BBQ and mountain bikes in there it's fairly well a no go. You would think they would make modern garages long enough to take a family saloon and still have space for a work bench!!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

My garage at home is awful. My 3 series JUST squeezes in. I have to put a mattess on the front wall and padding on the sides as it's that tight  

I would love a 2 car garage with a pit. One day. It will be mine.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> My garage at home is awful. My 3 series JUST squeezes in. I have to put a mattess on the front wall and padding on the sides as it's that tight
> 
> I would love a 2 car garage with a pit. One day. It will be mine.


When I was doing my garage out I parked my Audi in and think it would fit but it would almost have to touch the benches and there would only be an inch or two at the back. Not even sure the door would shut / slide over the back of the car. I was a bit gutted to be honest as I was hoping it would fit in. Loved having my Clio in there over the winters, pull it out every morning and no need to de-ice!

I agree with you on the dream garage front. I would love to be able to park the car in the middle, have all the doors open and still be able to walk around the car. Maybe one day.........


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm a hands on guy, I would rather spend 2 days doing a job a mechanic could do in half a day and save myself the money and have the pleasure of doing it myself. 
You cant do that when your garage isnt big enough to accomodate a car and you working on it. 

I also like the idea of polishing inside a lot


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Well took the unfortunate advantage of Focus DIY shutting down and bought the extra lengths of wood I need to finish the shelving off. Which had 20% off and a new extra, beefed up Yale lock for the garage side door with 30% off. Also bought some plastic storage crates with 20% off.

Thought the lock would be a good investment. Been thinking of one for a while but with a recent spate of garage break ins, I thought it was time.

Hoping to get the shelving finished off on Monday.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Well its been a long time but I finally got round to doing some more work in my garage and getting it to a point where I am finally happy. Well for the minute anyway 

So as mentioned before I ditched the pre-made shelves and built my own from scratch. I also have had an extra strip light fitted above the bench and six extra sockets installed.

So here's a few pics of how it stands at the minute and a couple of pics of my small "collection" 














































Still got a few bits to sort and find new homes too but quite happy with it so far.


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Very tidy, looks great :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Raceno7 said:


> Very tidy, looks great :thumb:


Cheers, yeah its not to bad. It was never going to be an all singing all dancing, top of the line detailing studio. But I guess you have to try and make the best of what you have.

I still have a bit of sorting out to do but in general its fairly well finished.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent work great refit and lots of good product to use amazing how much space you free up with well thought out storage solutions, whats next on agenda or is it just detailing the motors now


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Well is my weekend inspiration sorted ! :lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Excellent work great refit and lots of good product to use amazing how much space you free up with well thought out storage solutions, whats next on agenda or is it just detailing the motors now


Cheers. I am happy with the main storage but still want to sort through stuff and find a better home for some of it. Hopefully at some point the frame work will be painted white too. Only other thing is toying with the idea of a couple of doors to hide some of the junk. But would have to make these and don't if my skills stretch that far!.....

O yeah, and hopefully detail some cars! :thumb:


----------

